# Gerbils Needing New Homes Urgently



## SecondChanceAnimalRescue (Nov 5, 2011)

3 young male gerbils, cream/tan, approx 3 months old, they seem to be getting on together alright, they are a bit nervous as not been handled much but will come around with lots of tlc. (Tank available).

2 male gerbils, one tan/white, one ginger/white, approx 6 months old, they are a bit nervous as not been handled much but will come around with lots of tlc. (Tank available).

4 female gerbils, white x 2, 1 ginger/white, 1 tan/white, approx 6 months old, a bit nervous as not been handled much but will come around with lots of tlc. (Need large tank)

We want these to go to good loving homes with people who have experience in keeping rodents, please no time wasters because this is a genuine apply to find these little ones new homes.
We ask a donation of some rodent food for each animal taken & a set donation if tank etc is needed.
Collection Only from Neston, Cheshire.

Thanks Second Chance Rodent/Reptile Rescue


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

SecondChanceAnimalRescue said:


> 3 young male gerbils, cream/tan, approx 3 months old, they seem to be getting on together alright, they are a bit nervous as not been handled much but will come around with lots of tlc. (Tank available).
> 
> 2 male gerbils, one tan/white, one ginger/white, approx 6 months old, they are a bit nervous as not been handled much but will come around with lots of tlc. (Tank available).
> 
> ...


Oh! I wish I'd known about a month ago you needed gerbils rehoming! I've agreed to take some in already from somewhere else, but for future reference, Cheshire is really near to me! So keep me in mind for the future. Are you a rescue? I've been looking for gerbil rescues in the North West and couldn't find any!


----------

